# Welding a Rim - Do you trust it ?



## plazaman

I have a cracked rim on my 750 li and the tire shop said it could be welded. Do you trust this type of repair? Or should i should invest in a new rim?


----------



## Cole82

You have a 750LI BMW and want to weld an aluminum rim. Just replace it.

Cole


----------



## MALCO.New.York

It depends upon WHERE it is cracked.

But I have had MANY a rim welded and was absolutely fine.


----------



## BrandConst

Welds break. Be careful!


----------



## griz

I have a friend that built & runs a Liner at Bonneville salt flats.

He runs 300+ mph & has welded his rims...But he is a genius at mechanical & metal fabrication. He also goes for speed & not looks...

A Beamer...come on, buy a daing rim.


----------



## plazaman

i think i'll take my chances with the welded rim. i just need to get by for a few months until next year...


----------



## Cole82

griz said:


> I have a friend that built & runs a Liner at Bonneville salt flats.
> 
> He runs 300+ mph & has welded his rims...But he is a genius at mechanical & metal fabrication. He also goes for speed & not looks...
> 
> A Beamer...come on, buy a daing rim.


The beamer has cast aluminum rims, I 100% guarantee your friend has forged wheels. 

Welding cast aluminum isn't so much welding but brazing on a low temp patch. 

Cole


----------



## Morning Wood

It could be tig welded with the right preheat.


----------



## Cole82

Morning Wood said:


> It could be tig welded with the right preheat.


"Could" is correct but I still say he would be better off finding a used wheel. I have never seen a tig machine at a tire shop, but there is a first for everything.

Good luck with what ever choice you make plaza.

Cole


----------



## tgeb

I'd trust the welder I use, not sure of the one they use.


My welder can fix everything but the break of day.....:laughing:


----------



## duburban

Eeey meehn, can you like weld my rim back on me beamer?.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I know a shop that welds a ton of rims. If you know what you are doing, the weld will probably be stronger then the rest of the rim. 

I have seen them repair semi rims, which I think may take a little more abuse then a BMW.


----------



## SnellExperts

How did the rim crack in the first place? And just buy a new rim...the tiny difference that one rim on your taxes will make (assuming that's why you wanted to wait til next year) is hardly worth that weld breaking and you driving the car.


----------



## plazaman

SnellExperts said:


> How did the rim crack in the first place? And just buy a new rim...the tiny difference that one rim on your taxes will make (assuming that's why you wanted to wait til next year) is hardly worth that weld breaking and you driving the car.


Lol, not really about taxes... Im getting the 2012 750li early next year and i really dont want to invest too much more into this one. Im out of warranty and having been paying out of pocket for maintenance which has been adding up.


----------



## BrandConst

plazaman said:


> Lol, not really about taxes... Im getting the 2012 750li early next year and i really dont want to invest too much more into this one. Im out of warranty and having been paying out of pocket for maintenance which has been adding up.


Seriously? What's a new rim cost compared to a 750li? I thought I was cheap! :whistling


----------



## Inner10

Its almost next year just put the spare on it.


----------



## Splinter hands

plazaman said:


> Lol, not really about taxes... Im getting the 2012 750li early next year and i really dont want to invest too much more into this one. Im out of warranty and having been paying out of pocket for maintenance which has been adding up.


I don't want to see any posts from you about cheap H.O.'s. :laughing: Isn't that like telling a roofer to just go up there and tar the crap out of the leaking chimney flashing because you are going to sell the house soon?:laughing::laughing:

A good welder can weld it and it will be fine. Just make sure you don't get one off CL.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I'll weld it for you, but I'm going to charge you more than a junkyard rim will cost you, Helium and Tungsten tips ain't cheap, and neither is aluminum rod, not to mention what my time costs.


----------



## plazaman

thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Did you try speaking to your dealer. I know they ain't all the same but our family have a 750li and the dealer fixes everything for free. It come with a 5 year warranty that covers everything from tires to accidental damage on the interior. The wheels have been curbed untold amounts of times and they keep fixing them for free. I have been pretty dam impressed with the service from them so far. Saying that though. They better get good service as the dam thing lost $45k in it's first 2 years value.


----------

